# winsock tcp Chat geht nicht im Internet nur im netzwerk



## pOgO-panda (27. August 2006)

Ich habe sowohl einen p2p dateiein sender als auch einen chat mit winsock und tcp programmiert und bei beiden habe ich das problem daß sie nur im Netzwerk funktionieren
sobals ich meine dynamische Inet ip (=>http://www.wieistmeineip.de)angebe kommt keine Verbindung zustande.
liegt es vllht. daran dass ich über einen router am inet hänge? wenn ja wie kann ich das problem lösen ports freigeben?

mfg

PoGo-PANDA


----------



## andy1337 (27. August 2006)

pOgO-panda hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ports freigeben?
> 
> mfg
> 
> PoGo-PANDA




Probiers einfach 
^^

mfg andy


----------



## yan1 (27. August 2006)

Wenn du Server Dienste anbietest auf einem PC (einen Port an ein Server Socket binden) dann musst du deinen Router sagen, dass er alle einkommenden Verbindung auf dem Server Port auf deinen PC weiterleiten soll => Portforwarding - einfach mal googlen ;-)

Lg, Yanick


----------



## pOgO-panda (30. August 2006)

OK, 
aber gibt es auch eine einfacherere Möglichkeit?
Es ist ja nicht unbedingt publikumstauglich wenn jeder der dass Programm benutzen will erst an seinem Router rumfummeln muss, wie geht daß z.B. bei ICQ?

Und: Sind diese hohen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen 
an meinem Router eher Standard oder eher Ausnahme?


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

Das ist eher Standart. Hat soweit ich weis nämlich absolut jeder Router


----------



## lexz (31. August 2006)

und das man für p2p Proggs, die Ports freischalten muss, ist auch schon fast gang und gebe...


----------



## yan1 (31. August 2006)

exe\\aw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und das man für p2p Proggs, die Ports freischalten muss, ist auch schon fast gang und gebe...



Die Ports für die p2p Netzwerke wie BitTorrent sind fast bei jedem Router offen - man muss sie nur weiterleiten zum eigenen PC, das solltest du auch machen wenn du einen Chat haben willst (aber das Braucht nur derjenige, der den Chatserver betreibt, falls jeder Benutzer ein Server Socket öffnen muss, musst du glaub ich bei jedem Benutzer diese Ports forwarden) ICQ machts übrigens so, dass jeder Benutzer ein Client ist und niemals auf einen Port horchen muss (ausser vll. bei direkten Dateiübertragungen etc.. ), der Client verbindet sich immer mit dem ICQ Server ;-)

Lg, Yanick


----------



## pOgO-panda (31. August 2006)

yan1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Ports für die p2p Netzwerke wie BitTorrent sind fast bei jedem Router offen - man muss sie nur weiterleiten zum eigenen PC, das solltest du auch machen wenn du einen Chat haben willst


Was sind das denn für welche
gibts da nen tool oder, ne website
 sacht nix


----------



## yan1 (31. August 2006)

Nein du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich wollte damit sagen, dass man auch die Ports für p2p Netzwerke wie BitTorrent im Router weiterleiten muss, damit die Programme funktionieren ;-)


----------



## pOgO-panda (1. September 2006)

yan1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ICQ machts übrigens so, dass jeder Benutzer ein Client ist und niemals auf einen Port horchen muss (ausser vll. bei direkten Dateiübertragungen etc.. ), der Client verbindet sich immer mit dem ICQ Server ;-)


kann ich sowas auch selber machen?
mit daemon auf einem dedicated server?
kann man sowas bei einem gratis webhoster bekommen?
gibt es für soetwas ind er Richtung(ungefähr) tutorials?

mfg
PoGo Panda


----------



## Shakie (12. September 2006)

Bei mir geht das mit dem Winsock auch nicht gescheit. Wenn ich über TCP und mittels Winsock zu einem Server verbinden möchte, der im Internet ist, dann findet er den Server nicht, so jedenfalls die Winsock-Fehlermeldung.
Mein Tipp: Mit VB.Net programmieren, da funktioniert es einwandfrei ;-)


----------

